# I'm looking for silent/quiet type movie/tv characters.



## Chris Partlow (Feb 2, 2011)

Kinda like Dexter or Gary Cooper.

The type that is the silent in the group, they like watch everyone bullshit and they KNOW their bullshitting but they don't say anything instead they keep it to themselves, stays ahead of the game kinda people. Don't talk much unless spoken to. The strong silent type. 

Sounds weird, but know any?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmm, maybe Gerard Butler in Law Abiding Citizen, he does the whole staying ahead of the game and doesn't let people know his secret.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Yojimbo/most of Toshiro Mifune's characters.

Super Brain Man from Fringe. He doesn't talk much but he's always 5^100000000000 steps ahead of the game.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Feb 2, 2011)

Kinda like don't talk much but gets the job done.


----------



## John (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr. Eko and Locke from Lost
Mr. Spock from Star Trek
Worf from TNG
Odo from DS9
Said from Oz
Castiel from Supernatural
Aragorn from LOTR
Rorschach from Watchmen


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 3, 2011)

Rorschach.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 3, 2011)

josh brolin's character in no country for old men


----------

